# I think my hedgehog is dying :(



## MissDion (Jan 25, 2009)

She went to the vet and there is bleeding coming from her mouth, or possibly her urine. Its hard to tell since she curls into a ball and gets it everywhere. She's got antibiotics that we are going to try to use as the vet suspects an infection of somekind, and if she gets better we'll go from there. She isn't really moving much and just sleeps; no interest in food, but she did drink a bit last night.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I'm glad you took her to the vet though. I hope she's just rather ill and will recover. 

For now, keep her warm and tell her she's a very good hedgie. You can make sure there's food and water near her so she doesn't have to travel far to get it. And can put soft food out for her in case it's a tooth or mouth problem that makes it hard to chew. 

I know other people have needed to syringe feed their hedgies. Hopefully, they can fill you in on that if it's needed.


----------



## MissDion (Jan 25, 2009)

The vet gave me some "omnivore diet" powder to try and get her, but I think I'll put a bit of wet food out for her....perhaps mashing up her kibble she is used to.


----------



## spoogysprouts (Nov 26, 2008)

o no!! I hope she gets better soon!! <3


----------



## lucky18ea (Nov 24, 2008)

I've been hand feeding for nearly a week now. What's worked best for me is:
-Vanilla Ensure, Ms. Prickly loves it and it's got lots of vitamins and minerals 
-baby food (usually chicken and vegetables)
-canned cat food (wellness and blue buffalo)

Depending on how much she's willing to eat on her own due to her balance and how much I'm going to need to give her in a syringe depends on how much warm water I add to it to make it easier to syringe to her. That also makes sure she's getting some water to stay hydrated. She's not getting to her water bottle so the only water she gets is that and the sub cu fluids we give her.

I also add 1/4 teaspoon of bene-bac (can get at many petstores) every other day to help out her stomach from being on all these richer foods.

I offer dead crickets every time I feed, she usually eats at least 1.


----------



## LoriL (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh my! I hope the antibiotics help. I can offer no insight, but I wanted you to know that I'm thinking of both of you.


----------

